# Measured JB4 0 to 60 improvement?



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm tempted to install a JB4 on my 2021 TTS. Seat of the pants testimony and dyno sheets all speak highly of the product, but I'd be more easily convinced to do this if I could see what kind of 0 to 60 performance improvement I might expect. I'm surprised that I can't find any discussion of that on the 3 or 4 forums that I searched. It is easy to measure with Dragy or a G-Tech performance meter, and I expected that people would routinely keep a log of peformance gains after various mods, including the JB4. If anyone measured their actual JB4 performance improvement, please post the results.


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Crickets... Too bad.


----------

